# Conquering a set back :(



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, I've ummed and ahhhed about posting this for a few days cause I don't want to scare off the newbies but I need to get it out there. I had a major attack on Thursday night (it's now Saturday afternoon here). I don't know if it was the new hormonal pill I've been taking (but I don't think so) a bug (seems most likely as it kinda went for a couple of days before hand and then I had the big attack) or just my IBS but since it happened I feel like I am back at square one.I'm still listening to Mike's CD's every night that I'm supposed to. I thought I was prepared for setbacks but this whatever it was came totally out of nowhere, was instantaneous and surprised the life out of me! I managed to tackle grocery shopping this morning but I must admit I was scared to go again and hubby wants to go out to this dam we have to swim with the kids tomorrow and I'm in a total panic over it.Is it normal to feel this way after a set back or am I really back to square one?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Screamer. Your title of this post is great. Conquering a set back, I love it. Yep we've got to conquer this ibs and we will. Hang in there. I think Cookies4Marilyn can help with the answer. Don't give up and continue and perhaps ask Mike also if you can. I have been considering Mike's tapes as I've tried everything and will be ordering it soon.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Amy,You know you can email me and Mike if you really need some TLC - don't forget that, will ya? xxThis can be pretty common - doesn't happen to everyone, but it DID happen to me - also, I had told Mike that one of my attacks seemed like it was way worse than anything I had previous to doing the hypno - he said that actually that is a sign of being better, because I was showing improvement, and when you have a "set-back" it is really a perceived setback - since it has been some time since you have had a really bad attack, it really isn't that it is worse, it is just that your subcon mind doesn't remember how bad it was in the first place.You didn't just get IBS in 100 days, and you have had it longer than 100 days - the program isn't an overnight cure and is a re-learning process, so just pick yourself up and carry on - remember - you have had periods where you have shown that you can be better - that is why you are feeling discouraged now - you have something GOOD to compare it too. I was the same way, just keep at it, I felt like the only one who was slow to get better, and I just kept at it - you'll be alright.Also, a word about the hormone thing. I was put on a hormone patch when I had my ovaries removed - and I was sicker than a dog until I realized it was that they gave me a whopper doseage that I didn't need - I was still making hormones and it was an overdose! So, that could be a factor in all of this too - not saying it IS a factor, just that it could be. And too, all folks have gastro bugs from time to time - and they get D to get rid of the bugs. So lots of factors goin' on.Email me if you have more worries - you will be fine, and keep us posted - hope you feel better soon and can get the kids out to the dam for a swim! Sounds delightful! xx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Hanna - we were posting at the same time!I hope you do consider Mike's program - I did it as a last resort - so much money, time and effort wasted on tons of other things... it might not be the right choice for everyone, but it is for lots of folks!If you do decide, I will help support you (and Mike too) as much as we can! All the best to ya!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

It's weird how one setback can bring back so much doubt, especially when you are doing so well. I know the feeling, just had my own little setback. It's good that you went shopping the next day, get right back out there and stay positive.







Brett


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

If only we knew when these attacks were going to happen we could plan around them! My IBS has been quiet these past few weeks and I haven't a clue why but am really grateful. This has happened before and then suddendly wham! it strikes and boy does it knock your confidence. It's as though our brain remembers just how bad IBS can be. It's a bit like falling off a bike, you just have to get back on








The more you worry about it the worse it gets. I know it's hard but think positive


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Hugs to ya Amy. I know how you feel 100%. I had to take Lomotil ALL week being up at the hospital. I stayed home Thursday to let it happen and boy did it happen. ALL day. I just have to do that once in awhile. No meds for D and let it rip.Sorry you are having a setback. I hope these tapes help us here soon. You are further along than me though.Take care of yourself. Feel betterKat


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hang in there - it could be a blip (I had them during the course of the porgramme) or maybe you have picked up a bug (there seems to me a lot of yucky illnesses flying around right now). Either way I like you attitude (a setback) and hope that you are feeling brighter soon.....


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry everyone. Been a mad house around here again. I am interested in all your answers though!Hanna, thank you for your thoughts and I reccommend Mike's tapes whole heartedly. They have really been my last chance at some sort of life and are definately giving me one!Marilyn, I will keep in mind the email, I forget sometimes (blush). Thanks for all that info. I knew deep down that it was just a set back and that I would get back to normal slowly, it just felt so awful to feel back at square one so quickly and so suddenly! I know I'm not though. I did make it out to the swimming hole today (well the dam). It was a good thing though that I was okay. Hubby got horribly lost, it ended up taking us almost 2 hours to get there instead of 15 minutes and then we had to get home too! But I did it and I was okay (except for car sickness-lol). Yeah, the hormone thing bothers me a lot. I've NEVER been able to take the pill. It's always given me horrible tummy cramps and D but my hormones are so out of whack at the moment I kinda need something to try and even them out (I was having non stop pms type symptoms really badly). It's a no win situation







I don't know what to do about them.Brett, I read about your setback. I'm sorry. It sucks when we think we can eat something that our tummy's just don't want to digest!!! I read also that you are feeling much better now so that's great news. I haven't posted to you but I have been following your journal







Pear-wouldn't we all love to be able to plan our attacks?!?! Mine always come at the worst possible times! If I have any sort of appointment I can guarantee that I will have an attack the morning of or the night before







Yep, I too go through stages. For a couple of months every few years I'm okay for a few months then right on back to the D for another few years. That's why I think I panicked so much this time, I thought my lucky streak was over cause it's gone on so much longer than it ever has before. But Mike's CD's are making it different this time round. More permanent







Kat, I've been following your posts too! I remember having to take something every time I went anywhere! I still take buscopan on certain times when I have to go somewhere and I always have my anti diarreah stuff with me but since mike's cd's started I haven't had to actually take any of it which has been wonderful. I too used to have days where I just took nothing and let nature take it's miserable course







I hope the cd's start kicking in for you soon! I'm sure they will, I just hope you get some improvement sooner rather than later







You need and deserve a break from your D!Cacti, yep, I think it may have been a blip on the radar. But then it did feel like a bug it was so bad but maybe I've just forgotten how bad my IBS can be! Anyway, thank you everyone for your support and kind words


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hope things have settled down for you now... I found my set-backs so disappointing/frustrating (sure my posts echoed this)... but I think mentally I started handling them differently (which it sounds like you are too). I would still have the symptoms but would then have the attitude of, oh well other things to get on with, the I would get on with my day. In the past (pre the CDs!) I would end up not going out in case my symptoms continued in the day... Hard to put into words.... keep on with the programme...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you Cacti. Yep, I'm keeping on with the program.Just wanted to let you all know that I found out it was the hormone pill I was taking. After another setback this morning (which was really just a milder continuation of the explosive attack) I went to the chemist and found out that the pill my GP had put me on can and does cause D in normal people so of course as all these things do it was making me sick







I took my last one last night and do not plan on taking any more so hopefully I will be back on track soon!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

At least you know now why your IBS kicked off. Honestly, we can take a pill to help us with some medical problem and we end up with more problems! There's a good site Screamer for looking up meds www.remedyfind.com - on the left hand side of the screen there is a section under birth control, maybe you could have a look and see if anyone has rated the pill you were taking. Hope it all settles down soon


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Pear, so far still all over the place but I took 2 weeks worth of hormones to get here so it's going to take longer than a day to get back on track







I had a quick look at remedy find but our drugs have different names over here so I couldn't find the one I was on. I do have a look over there sometimes though when we get new stuff, cause odds are it's something that you guys have had for years, sigh!


----------

